# 87 HB Z24 need emission hose routing



## prcockram (Nov 12, 2005)

I just installed a used motor in my truck, but the emissions hose routings were all screwed up on it, and mine has been apart so long I don't remember how they set up. Can someone help me with either pics of the air cleaner front area where all the hoses tie in or specific routing instructions? Right now she has a bad mis and idles up and down. I've replaced the TB base gasket and Intake manifold gasket, so my next thought is a misrouted hose. There is supposed to be a color coding, but most of the hoses have been replaced so there are only 2 with colors. Any help?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check with the dealer and see if they can copy a page from the service manual for you


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I've never seen an engine with color-coded vacuum hoses. They certainly don't come that way.


----------



## bigdaddybambam (Jan 15, 2007)

*Check Autozones website*

check autozone proffesional links the have images of schematics and diagrams


----------

